# Frame/fork/headset weight of 06 Giant TCR-C3



## Supersonic (Aug 31, 2005)

I have an 06 Giant TCR3 and I bought it built and on sale this year. I upgraded the gruppo and use it for racing.

Supposedly the TCR3 frame is the same as the TCR1 but w/ diff componentry - but I always wondered if that's true.

I am wondering if anyone has the stats on the weight in lbs or kg of the frame, fork, and headset for this bike. I am just curious how the weight compares to higher-end CF bikes.

thanks.


----------



## jerfie (Jul 1, 2007)

I just went through this exercise with my 06 TCR Ltd. The Ltd., like the C2 and C3, has the same frame as the C1 and C0, but has a different fork. The C2 and C3 come with an alloy steerer as opposed to a carbon steerer, which adds about 200 grams. Aside from that the big differences are the wheelset and components, but the frame is the same. You can find more weight info at weight weenies.


----------

